# 100 YARD shot with Ruger LCP .380acp free-handed!



## lcjohnston00 (Sep 5, 2015)

Played around at the range today with a Ruger LCP and Philip Hemphill. I brought my gun out to see if he could shoot it free handed at a balloon at 100 yards! Definitely not what the caliber is designed for but nice to know if it will do it! It helps having an 11 time national champion shooting it, though! I doubt I could hit it but it didn't take him long! I'm hoping I can sweet talk him into shooting it out to 200 next week!

We were shooting Hornady Critical Defense 380acp 90grain at 100 yards!


----------

